# Clay ???????



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys Were do i get this clay stuff ???????????? :wink:

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Mate

I get all of my cleaning products from here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/

They give a great service and you earn reward points everytime you buy something from them


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've just bought some of this stuff that Dave (Jac-in-a-Box) recommended as the latest & greatest. Seriously impressed with their service - ordered at 11am on Thursday and it arrived at 10am on Friday (payed an extra £1 for next day delivery). Came with free Lubricant and a polishing pad. Excellent service - would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

Halfords sell it.


----------

